# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  УРА!!! "Шахтар" - чемпіон!

## bordochka

20.05.09 Донецький футбольний клуб "Шахтар" виграв кубок УЄФА! http://news.liga.net/ukr/news/NU093638.html

----------


## Оля

> Донецький футбольний клуб "Шахтар" виграв кубок УЄФА!

 До того ж навічно.   ::

----------


## Zaya

УРА!!!   ::    

> До того ж навічно.

 Так, учора цей кубок розіграли востаннє.  ::

----------


## kiwix

...до речі, якщо мова іде про футбол, буде цікаво дізнатись як європейці чи американці будуть адаптуватись до суспилства тут на Україні у 2012...в магазинах наприклад  ::

----------

